# Hybrid Yeast, Kolsch, WY1007 pitching rates



## freek (16/8/15)

Hi,
I am planning a couple of brews at average gravity (1050-1060) with WY1007 intending to ferment at 15 deg C. Can anyone recommend a pitching rate in Mcells/L/deg P?

I have not been able to find a reliable reference that quotes a number. I am aware that beersmith has "Hybrid" value in its yeast calculator but I dont have beersmith, instead use http://www.brewersfriend.com/yeast-pitch-rate-and-starter-calculator/. 

If I had to guess I would say at the lower end of Lagaer or higher end of Ale, but I would rather not guess.

Cheers.


----------



## Black n Tan (16/8/15)

I use 1.5x the ale pitching rate. Based on a 0.75M/mL/deg P ale pitch rate, I would be looking at 1.13M/mL/deg P. Beersmith has the hybrid pitching rate set at 1.0M/mL/deg P.


----------



## manticle (17/8/15)

I pitch 1007 close to where I would pitch lager.

I don't calculate cell density per mL or examine with a microscope - I just make active, same wort starters somewhere around the 6L mark for [email protected] 1050-ish gravity.

Pretty unlikely you will overpitch


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/8/15)

6L!!! I just used a 40% viable wyeast smack pack into a 1.9L starter, harvested 1/5 the slurry for storage and pitched the rest at 15C. It kicked off with a pretty sizeable krausen within 16 hours. 

Being such a clean yeast, if I've pitched at standard ale rates, what am I likely not to achieve compared to pitching yeast created with a 6L starter? (Assuming you build your 6L from a smack pack equivalent amount of yeast?)


----------

